# Got BFP!



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

I got a BFP yesterday (69.1) which we are of course happy about but wanting to stay calm at the moment as this is juct one of many hurdles to overcome.

I am due to have my scan in 2 weeks. I had my e/c 28.02.07 so I believe I am 2W+1D pregnant?!? So when I have the scan I will be 4w.

I understand that this will be far too early to detect a heartbeat so does anyone know what this is for? The only thing I could think of is to see if the emryo is in the right place.

I hope any of you lovely girlies could shed some light on this for me please?

Lou xxx


----------



## Mrs MM (Nov 17, 2006)

That is fantastic new Lou - congratulations !

The early scan is indeed to make sure it is in the right place and not ectopic and also to see if it is 1 or 2 !

Good luck and stay positive and calm   - enjoy !

Mrs MM


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Lou,

Congratulations, try to relax & enjoy.

I have read that at some first/early scans they may not be able to detect the heartbeat but at some they can.  We certainly saw our two babies heartbeats beating away at our first/4 week scan  

Take Care

City Chic x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations on your BFP.   

At the end of the 2ww you would count yourself as 4 weeks pregnant, rather than 2 weeks pregnant....so you are 4w+1d

check out this website...

http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

At your scan you'd be approx 6 weeks which would be to ensure baby was in right place, check how many yolk sacs there are (eg how many babies !) and sometimes they may be able to detect a heartbeat although not always as its still early....its just to make sure everythings ok...

Good luck at scan
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

HI

Thanks for that link. I don't understand how I am 4w+1d though.

Sorry if I seem a bit slow - it is my first time!

Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you were ttc naturally & got pg, then they don't calculate how pregnant you are from ovulation onwards but count backwards to the first day of your last period...so on average, if ttc naturally then you'd be 4 weeks pg at the end of 2ww...

....so with ivf they calculate EC as ovulation and count backwards 2 weeks from then, so you would be 4 weeks pregnant on test day....

hope that helps...
Natasha


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Lou

I had an internal scan at 6w.(LMP) actually only 4w pg.  They were checking to see fetal pole and how many babies too! I saw Issy's little heartbeat (more like a twitch than a heartbeat) it was very exciting and we got a pic too!

Good luck and congrats again.

ally
xxxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for the replies!

Any chance you could tell me what I am supposed to eat and not eat? Want to do everything I can to hold on to them!

Lou xxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not sure if all of these are correct but this is what I was told to avoid:
runny eggs
liver
cheese (like brie)
fresh pineapple
stay away from lambs!!can't remember why I'm sure someone will know.
alcohol and **** (obvious)
pre-cooked chickens like the ones in tescos that smell gorgeous when you first walk in.

can't remember any more but hope this has helped a little.

ally
xxxxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

It certainly has - thanks!

Good job you said that about pineapple, I have one at home I was going to have tonight after tea!

Is fish ok, I know you can't have shelled fish but is other fish ok like salmon? (Having that for tea you see!)

For the past 5 days every morning I have woke up so hungry, I don't usually feel like that at all but feel like I am going to pass out I am that hungry. I supose its cause my body is making a baby! Still feels weird!

Lou xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not sure about the salmon Lou, best check!

I was really hungry too!  I suppose your right your body is doing overtime at the moment.  I don't know if u like it but I drank alot of semi-skimmed milk whilst I was pg, its supposed to help with bone formation. I drank gallons of the stuff! I had bad acid indegestion too so it helped with that.  When Issy was born we all noticed how strong her neck was! Even the midwifes couldn't get over that she could support her own head at birth! She was only 6lbs but my god she was strong!

I found rich tea under my bed for morning was good when the nausea set in.  Nibble on one before you even get out of bed, it does help.

ally
xxxx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Ally

Your help is appreciated!

Need to find out about salmon now before I have it for my tea!!!

Lou xx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations Best wishes
XX


----------



## boxerlou (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Lou!
Congratulations, hope you don't mind me butting in!
Am now 29 weeks pregnant with twin girls.  I eat 1 or 2 portions of salmon a week as the omega oils in them are excellent for babies development.  If you are worried try buying organic.
I also ate prawns etc but only at home where I knew they had been stored properly and not hanging about for ages.
I would be careful of things like buffets where you don't know if the food is piping hot or how fresh it is.
I think you just have to go with what you feel comfortable with and what you fancy!!
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, 
Lou xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

,
Good morning soo sorry for butting in i have just read your post    and best wishes hun i am really happy for you both take care love and lots of


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Petdowe & BoxerLou

Thank you for your kind wishes.

My first scan is on Wednesday so need all the luck! Getting nervous now!

Lou xx


----------



## boxerlou (Sep 13, 2006)

Will be thinking of you, keep us posted!!!
Lou xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Will do.

Keep your fingers crossed!

Where abouts are you in your treatment?

Lou xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck Lou for tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.  Its a very exciting time seeing bubs for the first time. 

Will be thinking of you.

ally
xxxx


----------



## boxerlou (Sep 13, 2006)

I am an extemely lucky mummy to be and am 30 weeks pregnant with twin girls following our first ICSI back in september.
Thinking of you, I remember how awful the wait for the first scan was!!
Lots of love, Lou xx


----------

